# Servicing a Generator Bought Online



## 54fighting (Jan 29, 2021)

I want to buy a whole home generator. From what I've read, it appears that all generators in this category, whatever the brand, are a bit of a crap shoot. But there is no alternative I can see so I've settled on the Generac 7210.

I'm in Los Angeles, and it appears that all of the dealers are charging installation costs in excess of the cost of the generator and more. I'm happy to pay a fair price but the quotes seem excessive. In my case, I have the pad, the gas line at the pad and two 1.25" empty electrical conduits that run underground from the pad to the meter.

I was thinking about buying the generator online, but I'm concerned how I would address warranty issues. Maybe a dealer is willing to put a service contract on a generator it did not sell, but even these seem excessive ($700 - 900/year).

I've heard Generac is not very user friendly. Any thoughts on obtaining warranty service for a generator bought online?


----------



## Old man here (Nov 5, 2020)

I think you would get your most concise answer from the dealer of your chosen generator. We can all speculate here, unless someone has personal experience with this type of situation.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

lots to think about!
yea with an ats as well you can get near or over 5k in an install.
depending on a lot of things!

permits are a BIG thing in some areas of the country..
you can have 2 or 3 contractors on a gen job... electrical, gas, concrete.

pick the guy right and they do it all!

service contracts can be a racket! 
they are basic insurance on some of them...
others they are basic oil service and test run up.

now for your brand... they have special test tools for reset on the gens...
so you are dealer locked on some models!

for me i would stick with cat or cummins.
cat is the best power in the larger gens.

just remember with earth quakes you could be with out power out there in cali!
they cut the natural gas when they have the BIG shakes!
or the fires and floods with mud slides!

just a few things to think on...


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Agree with Iowa. From observing my neighbors who have the Generac's, they are not user/service friendly, if you have to go with them a reputable dealer is critical, and would be more likely to have repair parts. Check with "The authority having jurisdiction," on what permits are needed and if you can pull them or have to be a licensed contractor(s). That's a 24KW unit, the transfer switch has to be mounted near your existing load center and wiring between the two installed. Not sure what having conduit between the generator pad and meter accomplishes as your service is probably more than the 100A that unit would provide. You mention that a gas line is at the generator location, was it sized for that unit? Given you're in LA and the size of the unit, you need professional help, which costs.


----------



## Browse Deweb (Jan 16, 2021)

From all of my research online, Generac offers poor customer service and poor quality products. They sell a ton of generators, but do you really want to rely on an unreliable product when the power goes out? Increase your budget and do it right. Get a quiet Cummins (or equivalent) RS25, water cooled, 1800 RPM model. Buy once, cry once. Here is one video of a recent installation:


----------



## sportplumber (Nov 16, 2019)

I would also try and steer you away from Generac.

I am also in LA and a local business just installed a Generac with ATS. Nice install. I noticed during one of our SCE shut downs the Generac was not running. This was a 2 day outage. Turns out the installer could not service the Generac since he was not "certified". So a certified repair guy showed up a few days later to replace a proprietary module. Business owners not happy.


----------



## ToolLover (Jan 13, 2020)

I have found one way to determine if a Generac is serviceable.
Run the serial number and model here: Generac Power Systems - Find My Manual, Parts List, and Product Support
Most commonly the info disappears after 20 years.
If you do not find the schematics, then Generac has dropped service and parts.
However you may find a service person that can help you.


----------



## Gizmo (May 21, 2013)

I believe ”You get what you pay for.” I purchased a 16KW Generac, installed w/150 Amp transfer switch and nearly 80ft of 1½” black pipe installed for $8500. It was a good value to me. I change the oil, plugs and filter every year myself. If I happen to need anything else done, the dealer is only 3 miles away! I live in the city but still have a lot of outages due to high winds, trees and snow. I’d love to have that Cummings RS25 but Lowes sells Generac for $4800 vs. $11,400. There are a lot of happy Generac owners out there, self included.

My 2¢ worth,
Gizmo


----------

